
Fridge0 - eitland
https://fridge0.branchable.com/
======
eitland
Found in the discussion about Googles new data centers that will adjust the
load based on the availability of renewable energy available:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22945942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22945942)

